# Category options for Best Manufacturer Awards ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I need some options for Manufacturers for the category options for the forthcoming MHF Awards, please post ideas below please i.e. I will take the obvious choice and add "Swift" as a category option.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

ADRIA (of course :lol: :roll: )


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Rapido


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Murvi - I don't own one, nearly did - but they are still - to me - the best small motorhome...sorry Adria - yes more expensive


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hymer


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Bessacarr


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Burstner


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

FIAT?


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Frankia


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Autosleeper

How about a catagory for manufacturers after sales service?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Even though I`ve got a Burstner,I am going to stick my neck out and say..Frankia.I`ve seen a few Frankies and they do seem well built and stylish.

steve


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Vantage (best:- new boys, smallfries, panel van converters)


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

AUTOTRAIL.


----------



## ronidog (Aug 1, 2008)

Small Panel van conversion - Devon Conversions, Darlington
Ronidog


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry but here I go yet again. :roll: :roll: 
1/. best Panel Van. 2/. small Coachbuilt. 3/. large Coachbuilt. 4/. US,RV's. 5/.best European groups.by size or country of origin.

cabby


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Caravan International - Why not!!


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Burstner


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Bessacarr
Lunar


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Autotrail


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Category options*

I would have thought Duke meant types of Van not Base Vehicle and Converter.

ie:- Hi-Top, Pop-Top, A- Class, Coachbuilt, Micro, B***y-Huge and Gigantic.

Forgive me if I am wrong.

Steve


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Chausson (Trigano would include quite a few)


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

1. Swift
2.Pilote


----------

